# Proxxon foot switch for hegner?



## redmoorphil (6 Apr 2013)

Hi guys,
I have just received my Hegner multicut 2 SE and I would like to buy a foot switch for it.
Unfortunately I fear my life will be over if I tell my wife I need to spend another 75 quid on the saw.
I also think that £75 is taking the mickey for a foot switch.
I have noticed that the Proxxon foot switch can be had for a mere £17 which I could manage safely and wondered if anybody else has used one of these on a hegner and if it would work.
Alternatively any other (economical) recommendations would be gratefully received.
Many thanks,
Phil


----------



## Chippygeoff (6 Apr 2013)

Hi Phil.

Glad to hear you got your Hegner at last and I am sure you are happy with it. I bought the hegner foot switch with my hegner saw and had a really good deal. Yes, the foot switch is very expensive for what it is but I could not use any of my saws without one as I am so used to them now. Axminster do one or two nice ones. For my other saw I bought one at the local boot fair for £5 and it has served me well for a few years now. There are loads on e-bay but a lot of them are for guitars or sewing machines and not suitable for a scroll saw, you want one that switches the saw on when you press the lever and turns it off when you take your foot off. The wiring can seem a little complicated but its quite straight forward. Make sure it is for the correct voltage when you do find one. All the best.


----------



## martinka (6 Apr 2013)

Hi Phil, I'm glad you asked this question as I want a footswitch, but I had been looking on Farnell's website where they all seem to be more expensive than the Proxxon one. I wonder if the Proxxon one is a latching or momentary switch? I want latching as I stand at my saw.


----------



## redmoorphil (7 Apr 2013)

Hi Geoff,
Haven't had much time to play with it as my wife has spent most of the week in hospital and I started back at work, but the difference in quality from the other saw is vast. The Hegner is unbelievably smooth and accurate and I wish I had got one in the first place - buy cheap, buy twice. Think I will just go for the Proxxon and give it a go as the only switches on ebay at the moment are cheapos from Hong Kong and the rating on this one is the same as the Hegner switch.
Hi Martinka,
It looks like this is a momentary switch, I saw something on an american site which implied it wasn't latching.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## martinka (7 Apr 2013)

redmoorphil":29g043vp said:


> Hi Geoff,
> Hi Martinka,
> It looks like this is a momentary switch, I saw something on an american site which implied it wasn't latching.
> Regards,
> Phil



Thanks Phil, 

I'll probably get one from Farnell sometime. I'm back in metalworking mode at the moment, so there's no hurry.

Martin


----------



## Chippygeoff (7 Apr 2013)

Hi Phil. I can only imagine how things are with you. I hope Sue is now back at home and making a full recovery. Despite being back at work I hope you are able to get on your saw now and again. Yes the hegner is really the ultimate saw when compared to whats on the market. It is smooth, quiet, deadly accurate and built to last a lifetime. So pleased for you and having a foot switch will only add to the pleasure you will get from it. If I had a spare one i would have sent it to you. Hope you have lots of enjoyment from it Phil. All the best.


----------



## ChrisR (8 Apr 2013)

Have a look on Axminster site, at their no volt release switch gear, their price is very completive, and if you are unsure how to wire up, they do switch gear with a 13amp plug top, wired to input and a 13amp socket wired to the out put, (just plug and play).

As a retired industrial electrical engineer, I would always advocate no volt release switch gear on all static power tools, (ie) tools without a trigger switch, like hand held, drills, sanders, etc, etc.

Regards.

Chris R.


----------



## redmoorphil (8 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the info Chris but I ordered the Proxxon earlier this morning.
I will let people know how I get on with it.
Phil


----------



## redmoorphil (13 Apr 2013)

Well the foot switch has arrived. Pretty disappointed with it really, it just looks like a cheap toy!
Anyway, I didn't notice that it comes with a two prong europlug socket rather than a 3 pin so it isn't earthed for a start.
Rewiring it just wouldn't be worth the effort so it looks like I will have to save up for the real thing.
All is not lost though, I do have a nice little minicraft drill that I bought for modelmaking when I was 16 and has hardly had any use. Probably why it still works so well after 33 years!
It will work nicely with that so I can set up a little shaping table.
Should have tried to get a deal on the correct switch when buying the saw - ho hum.


----------



## martinka (13 Apr 2013)

Sad news, Phil. If it's any consolation, you've probably saved others from making the same mistake. The saw I bought from ebay has an NVR switch on top bolted to the hold down arm and I am comfortable using that so I don't think I will bother with a footswitch now.

You could try Farnell or RS Supplies

uk.farnell.com
http://uk.rs-online.com

This Farnell one looks OK - http://cpc.farnell.com/imo-precision-co ... tt=MC01056
Looks like you have to wire them all yourself.

Martin.


----------

